# Cuff Installation



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Bands and Tubes, tubes are 2040










Needle Nose Pliers and clamp










Slide the tube over the pliers, fold pouch and push through the tube










Use needle threader to pull band set through.



















Ensure the bands are folded as you desire. Grab bands and stretch , then pull pouch back through the tube.










Repeat on other side, quick and easy.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

By chance do you have a true duck press?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Excellent tutorial. It helps to be able to look at the photos of each step instead of trying to pause a video. I think that this should be pinned.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

For this installation, instead of pliers, it is convenient to use a circlip remover.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the clean pictures...I love using cuffs. Never tried using them on flat bands? I will have to try them the next time I do bands. I bet there will be no rubbing or friction to damage the bands.

Cheers


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice move with the clamp on the pliers . Neat and easy.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work KS4SAM! That's an attachment I haven't seen since the 60's! The old Lohman Slingshot used that style. Good hold, less wear, neat and clean. Gotta love it! Nice job Bud!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

:headbang: Excellent :headbang:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I borrowed this tool trick from the Alfred E.M. cuffing playbook sometime back to assist in my cuff work. If you don't have a clamp to sacrifice this could be a good alternative. I have a tendency for my fingers to get in the way of my hands to this minimalist setup is ideal for me.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Where do you get the tubing and what size?


----------



## Ranger65 (Jan 11, 2016)

I drilled a couple of holes in a piece of scrap 2x4 and insert the needle nose pliers handles into the holes. The holes are spaced to spread the handles about like Mojave Mo shows in his photo. I find having the pliers "stand up" frees my hands to feed the pouch through the tubing cuffs very easily. I use this method for attaching flat bands and it has worked very well for me. Fast, cheap, accurate, easy, and secure. What more can you ask for?


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Yet another way to attach pouches. I was not aware of this method. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I borrowed this tool trick from the Alfred E.M. cuffing playbook sometime back to assist in my cuff work. If you don't have a clamp to sacrifice this could be a good alternative. I have a tendency for my fingers to get in the way of my hands to this minimalist setup is ideal for me.


*Thanx for the mention.*

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124628-cuffs/


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

My man over her performing double bypass surgery on his pouches

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)




----------

